# What are you listening to today? Metal/hardcore/punk/rock/ska-core and more edition.



## clange2485

This usually doesn’t fall under the SQ category most people are after but it’s what i listen to the majority of the time so let’s see what you got. Hoping to find something new or at least new to me and maybe someone else will find something along the way.

Here’s a couple to get started.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## TrashPanda

Tool - 46 & 2
Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonnaise


----------



## clange2485

TrashPanda said:


> Tool - 46 & 2
> Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonnaise


Classic’s


----------



## jheat2500

Of Mice and Men-Obsolete


----------



## clange2485

Never heard of them, Thanks. The video was pretty cool to.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## Patriot83




----------



## chrisp2493

Shadow of Intent, and Currents are some of my favorites right now. Fit For An Autopsy also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clange2485

That buckethead track was awesome. I really tried with the new tool cd and there are a couple great parts but it just didn’t do it for me as a whole. If they released it 10 yrs ago maybe but 13 yrs for that, come on.


----------



## Dwarteacher

Sade "No Ordinary Love"


----------



## Patriot83

Yeah there's never been anyone like Buckethead. Serious social anxiety. He can't answer the phone or even call anyone because of it. Said he's spent his whole life playing guitar day and night since he can't socialize or have friends. Really peaceful, nice guy though. He's got an endless collection of masterpieces.


----------



## clange2485

Dwarteacher said:


> Sade "No Ordinary Love"


lol - Almost blew my speakers on this jam! Deftones covered it as well.


----------



## clange2485

Patriot83 said:


> Yeah there's never been anyone like Buckethead. Serious social anxiety. He can't answer the phone or even call anyone because of it. Said he's spent his whole life playing guitar day and night since he can't socialize or have friends. Really peaceful, nice guy though. He's got an endless collection of masterpieces.


I’ve heard a couple in the past, Always good stuff and ridiculous talented. That explains the mask and kfc crown.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## ezmason

https://fb.watch/5KERMDT-ar/


----------



## clange2485

ezmason said:


> https://fb.watch/5KERMDT-ar/


That’s awesome, I’ve heard the song all my life and even knew it was ram jam but that video makes it even better, couple of old school badass’s in that backyard.


----------



## ezmason




----------



## ezmason




----------



## clange2485

ezmason said:


>


lol - i feel bad for uncle hank!


----------



## clange2485




----------



## DaveG

I'm old so in the morning I like listening to these guys:





__





Walton and Johnson - The Radio Gawds :: Listen Live!


The official website of the Radio Gawds: Walton and Johnson.




legacy.waltonandjohnson.com


----------



## ezmason




----------



## magmun




----------



## magmun

It s still a good tune.


----------



## magmun

Nothing from nothing is a double negative which makes it a positive right?


----------



## clange2485

This whole album is really good if you’re into this kinda stuff.


----------



## magmun

wow


----------



## SQ_Bronco

A bit behind, but I’m really enjoying the latest Delain album right now. Very timely for 2020 but much more fun now that we’re pulling out of the nosedive.


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Also found this band this weekend. Guess they’ve been around since 2006 but somehow didn’t show up on my my radar until this weekend. Pretty awful in a really awesome way, like six angry muppets and a drummer trying to decide who to eat for dinner.


----------



## clange2485

SQ_Bronco said:


> Also found this band this weekend. Guess they’ve been around since 2006 but somehow didn’t show up on my my radar until this weekend. Pretty awful in a really awesome way, like six angry muppets and a drummer trying to decide who to eat for dinner.


I’m not sure what’s going on here, but it was a great way to start the week. Lucky for us they just dropped a new album on fri with even MORE guest vocals.


----------



## clange2485

Now look what you started, this wouldn’t be nearly as funny without the video and comments.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Patriot83




----------



## Patriot83

This shocked the world in 1970. All heavy metal bands till this day bow down to Sabbath.


----------



## clange2485

Patriot83 said:


> This shocked the world in 1970. All heavy metal bands till this day bow down to Sabbath.


I agree with that,
Here’s a couple lesser known jam’s. I think these guy’s might have used drugs occasionally .


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

Not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm a big fan of melodeath






Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe




----------



## clange2485

RyuTsuiSen said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm a big fan of melodeath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Never heard of melodeath but it the name fits. Interesting stuff.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

Yeah, it's Melodic death metal. 

The band In flames' "clayman" album is fantastic for the genre. 

Also haven't seen A.F.I. in a long time.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe

RyuTsuiSen said:


> Yeah, it's Melodic death metal.
> 
> The band In flames' "clayman" album is fantastic for the genre.
> 
> Also haven't seen A.F.I. in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I had to pick up a vinyl copy of All Hallow’s EP for record store day, it was too cool to pass up.


----------



## jheat2500

I love In Flames.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Sometimes music thinks out of the box...


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy


Clicked on the link and realized a minute and a half into the song this was a symphonic/power/prog metal 20 min MOVEMENT 

That said enjoyed it, haven't heard any of that in awhile. Reminded me of when I listened to (and attempted to play) dream theater.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clange2485




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Fear Factory - Fuel Injected Suicide Machine. Great album!!


----------



## clange2485

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> Fear Factory - Fuel Injected Suicide Machine. Great album!!


I really like obsolete and everything before that, but couldn’t get into anything after and burton sounds like **** live.


----------



## clange2485

I’ve always enjoyed this guy.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

clange2485 said:


> I really like obsolete and everything before that, but couldn’t get into anything after and burton sounds like **** live.


Same here. Soul of a new Machine and Demanufacture are my favorite albums. This one and the last one, Genexus aren't bad but nothing like the early stuff. As far as Burton, yeah he sucks live...his voice went to **** a long time ago. Since he has left the band, I guarantee you when Dino picks the new singer, he or she will have to pull off everything live or they are not going to get the position. I'm waiting to see what the new Fear Factory singer will sound like but you know they will have good clean vocals and good screaming/growling vocals.


----------



## clange2485

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> Same here. Soul of a new Machine and Demanufacture are my favorite albums. This one and the last one, Genexus aren't bad but nothing like the early stuff. As far as Burton, yeah he sucks live...his voice went to **** a long time ago. Since he has left the band, I guarantee you when Dino picks the new singer, he or she will have to pull off everything live or they are not going to get the position. I'm waiting to see what the new Fear Factory singer will sound like but you know they will have good clean vocals and good screaming/growling vocals.


Who knows dino’s cut it down to 4 candidates, could be fred durst for all we know. We gotta have FAITH!!









Fear Factory Debut "Recode" Music Video - Theprp.com


Their final album with Burton C. Bell has also arrived.




www.theprp.com





*



*


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## Porsche

to each there own but pretty much everything on page 3 is crap. zero talent, cant go to page 1 and 2, have a headache


----------



## Patriot83

Porsche said:


> to each there own but pretty much everything on page 3 is crap. zero talent, cant go to page 1 and 2, have a headache


haha, c'mon Chris, throw something up here.


----------



## Porsche

Patriot83 said:


> haha, c'mon Chris, throw something up here.


page 3, garbage IMO, 100% crap
page 2, 25-50% ok
page 1, 25% ok


----------



## Porsche

however, if you like heavy, lemmy is legend and has more talent in his wart on his cheek than the crap on page 3


----------



## Patriot83

Porsche said:


> however, if you like heavy, lemmy is legend and has more talent in his wart on his cheek than the crap on page 3


Yes indeed


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Porsche said:


> page 3, garbage IMO, 100% crap
> page 2, 25-50% ok
> page 1, 25% ok


To each their own. I love Moterhead and Lemmy but you are so full of **** that it's all garbage and 100% crap. Symphony X? Opeth? Nevermore? Sorry bub, but this is a YOU problem. You need to have great musicianship to play these songs. It's not my problem that you are incapable of recognizing what the band is trying to express through their music. That acoustic middle section in the Opeth song Harlequin Forest just drips with emotion and the harmonic solo after that just touches my soul...the sorrow in each note is just so audible. If you don't like it, cool...everyone is entitled to their opinion but 100% garbage? That is ridiculous and insulting. Now I can't even take you seriously. Now we are going to get way heavier...


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Slaughter to Prevail - Demolisher


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

I mean if we're going here.....

Shadow of intent - the heretic prevails

Has one of my absolute favorite screams at the beginning of the breakdown after the solo. 

I can't figure out how to post the video from my phone but here's the link






If you like a bit of orchestral music included in you might dig this.

Edit: I think i did it lol?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Meshuggah - Bleed (HD version)


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Bleed is also a great song to try out your subwoofers and see if they keep all the kick drums tight and punchy or if they lost in a sea of floppiness and fatness.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Slight change of pace. 
Augury - Brimstone Landscapes


----------



## Porsche

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> To each their own. I love Moterhead and Lemmy but you are so full of **** that it's all garbage and 100% crap. Symphony X? Opeth? Nevermore? Sorry bub, but this is a YOU problem. You need to have great musicianship to play these songs. It's not my problem that you are incapable of recognizing what the band is trying to express through their music. That acoustic middle section in the Opeth song Harlequin Forest just drips with emotion and the harmonic solo after that just touches my soul...the sorrow in each note is just so audible. If you don't like it, cool...everyone is entitled to their opinion but 100% garbage? That is ridiculous and insulting. Now I can't even take you seriously. Now we are going to get way heavier...


yawn, deep, very deep


----------



## chrisp2493

RyuTsuiSen said:


> I mean if we're going here.....
> 
> Shadow of intent - the heretic prevails
> 
> Has one of my absolute favorite screams at the beginning of the breakdown after the solo.
> 
> I can't figure out how to post the video from my phone but here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like a bit of orchestral music included in you might dig this.
> 
> Edit: I think i did it lol?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


This is one of my absolute favorite songs ever, this band is insane. Unfortunately I found out their music isn’t recorded very well, it doesn’t sound all that great on a good system. But his live vocals are just amazing


----------



## chrisp2493

Too much boomer metal in here lol “you damn kids and your junk noise music” shakes fist in air


----------



## chrisp2493

Since Shadow of Intent was brought up, here’s an awesome side project band with their vocalist


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

I am one of the younger members here probably 

I saw some of Ben duerrs live studio recordings for heretic trying to figure out some of his mouth shapes and ended up seeing a recording from a live Dallas show. Vocalists like him and Alex terrible that don't require electronic pitch shifting etc to sound the way they do are very impressive



But, here's some original "noise" for a change of pace. Don't wanna completely turn this thread into a deathcore fest lol






Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clange2485

Porsche said:


> page 3, garbage IMO, 100% crap
> page 2, 25-50% ok
> page 1, 25% ok


Glad to see you show up and **** on the thread & everyone else’s opinion as usual. Lemmy’s dead ass wort still has more people skills and wit then you. Thanks for contributing nothing positive, like every other post.

The deepest of Yawn’s for you spurt.


----------



## DaveG

clange2485 said:


> Glad to see you show up and **** on the thread & everyone else’s opinion as usual. Lemmy’s dead ass wort still has more people skills and wit then you. Thanks for contributing nothing positive, like every other post.
> 
> The deepest of Yawn’s for you spurt.


Dude I don't know why anyone can even consider anything from old sport seriously as long as he continues to use his stripper name! His favorite is probably TOOL because it's symbolic!


----------



## clange2485

Diamond and glitter must have been taken already.


----------



## Porsche

glad to see my fan club showed up, i don't blame you for disliking me, if i was i was you i would as well


----------



## clange2485

I’m so glad we’re not we’re not we’re not YOU!










Porsche said:


> glad to see my fan club showed up, i don't blame you for disliking me, if i was i was you i would as well


----------



## Porsche

i agree with you


----------



## clange2485

Porsche said:


> glad to see my fan club showed up, i don't blame you for disliking me, if i was i was you i would as well


Im glad you get it, I think we should work together once i found out what you do. Wanna dance back to the careers page?


----------



## Porsche

wth are you talking about


----------



## jheat2500

Porsche said:


> wth are you talking about


You started a thread asking everyone to post what they did for a living, without stating what you do for a living. Then declined to answer when you were directly asked...lol


----------



## clange2485

Porsche said:


> wth are you talking about


Disregard it - Back to the music, what else we got?


----------



## gijoe




----------



## clange2485

gijoe said:


>


Love me some atdi, volta and sparta.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

First, some brutality.

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

And now some melodic death Metal

Gardenian - Long Snap to Zero


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some symphonic black/death metal

Septicflesh - A Great Mass of Death


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some super crazy technical metal

Spiral Architect - Ecxessit


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

What I think is a great cover of a classic








Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MF Toker

Just recently came across Death Grips, think they're pretty dope from what little I've heard. Heavy and unnerving, love it.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some old school thrash

Death Angel - Mistress of Pain


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some old school Swedish death metal

Dismember - Dismembered


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

some symphonic metal 

Adagio - The Stringless Violin


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

some super crazy prog metal

Arch/Matheos - Neurotically Wired


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> some super crazy prog metal
> 
> Arch/Matheos - Neurotically Wired


thanks so much for that. Awaken the guardian was my favorite FW album and I had no idea John Arch made another album with the FW crew (wow, almost 10 years ago now, yeesh!)


----------



## clange2485




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

SQ_Bronco said:


> thanks so much for that. Awaken the guardian was my favorite FW album and I had no idea John Arch made another album with the FW crew (wow, almost 10 years ago now, yeesh!)


Yeah, first time I heard the album, I was blown away. One of my favorites and the musicianship is incredible.


----------



## clange2485

Gotta love some vegan eating/dolphin saving music every now and then.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some Norwegian black metal

Emperor - An Elegy of Icaros


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some super crazy prog metal

Gordian Knot - Reflections

RIP Sean Reinert and Sean Malone


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Disincarnate - Monarch of the Sleeping Marches


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Cattle Decapitation - Mammals in Babylon


----------



## ASaur

Peaceful to listen music, great collection here.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Some old school thrash metal

Sacred Reich - Independent


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Sacred Reich - Surf Nicaragua


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Exodus - Burn, Hollywood, Burn


----------



## MF Toker




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

KIng's X - Dogman


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Rush - The Trees

RIP Neil


----------



## MF Toker




----------



## kattan_tha_man

While working on my car I listened to my typical rap/metal mix. Tech N9ne, Ludacris, Eminem. Disturbed, Slipknot, System of a Down.

Has anyone noticed in Tech N9ne's song Rock n Roll ***** Tech talks about banging Slipknot.

"I aint changin, got my Slipknot bangin"

That made me respect him


----------



## clange2485




----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

System of a Down - Question!


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Helmet - Unsung


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Lorna Shore - To the Hellfire


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I find this music video quite captivating...


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Deftones - Bored


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Dimmu Borgir - The Demiurge Molecule


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Dio - Stand Up and Shout


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

AC/DC - Girls got Rhythm


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Alcest - Kodama


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Carcass - Ruptured in Purulence


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Type O Negative - Anesthesia


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Tool - The Grudge (that drum solo at the end is sick!!)


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

The Black Dahlia Murder - Malenchantments of The Necrosphere


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Alter Bridge - Words Darker Than Their Wings


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Animals as Leaders - Behaving Badly


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Sevendust - Bender (with Chino from the Deftones)


----------



## clange2485

I’m not a huge slipknot fan, but the guy could play. Sad to hear of his passing.


----------



## clange2485

Another sad day for rock music.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Metal Church - Badlands


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Napalm Death - If the Truth be Known


----------



## kknowles




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Soundgarden - Let me Drown


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Eldritch - Leftovers and Crumbs


----------



## 03blueSI




----------



## 03blueSI




----------



## SNCTMPL

I have been listening to Chevelle all morning. Song after song, this band kicks ass.


----------



## clange2485

SNCTMPL said:


> I have been listening to Chevelle all morning. Song after song, this band kicks ass.


I remember listening to point #1 on a walkman. Went through a lot of batteries!


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Soundgarden - Limo Wreck I love this song. It reminds me of Black Sabbath and Led Zeppelin. It has the heaviness of Sabbath and the sexiness of Zeppelin. Jeez...what a voice Chris Cornell had!!!


----------



## MF Toker

Whole album is great imo.


----------



## Bman427

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> KIng's X - Dogman
> 
> Had a buddy introduce me to this song a few months ago.... it rips! love it


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

SNCTMPL said:


> I have been listening to Chevelle all morning. Song after song, this band kicks ass.


You're right! I get it! It all makes sense, so right!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Soulreaper - The Slow Fall of Death


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Bathory - Hammerheart


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Cynic - Kindly Bent to Free Us


----------



## Porsche




----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Today was my day off and I went on a trip to see some friends so I listened to the whole album in its entirely at -5.0 dB the whole trip. It just solidifies itself as one of the greatest heavy metal albums at all time.

Metallica - Master of Puppets (remastered 24bit/96 kHz FLAC)


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Found this band today. All-female supergroup that makes songs like “Firework” by Katy perry sound the way they were meant to be played 



https://tidal.com/track/76590113


----------



## MythosDreamLab

WOW..!

New Stranglers album due on Sept. 10, this song dropped Set 1.






And a great one by them form back in the day...


----------



## whitelitr




----------



## clange2485

Wooo!!


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

Just for fun...


----------



## Grinder

Couldn't find full album of Roger Waters' excellent _Amused to Death_, so here are links for each individual song.




















Late Home Tonight, Pt. I
Late Home Tonight, Pt. II
Too Much Rope
What God Wants, Pt. II
What God Wants, Pt. III
Watching TV
Three Wishes
It's a Miracle
Amused to Death


----------



## MythosDreamLab

where's all the ska?


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## kknowles




----------



## MF Toker

I've always liked rapid and heavy music but thought growing up the theatrics/demons/death/violent imagery and screaming in death/metal music was cheesy, overall still do. Anyway years back I went to the internet to find the origin of such music and dispite many varying viewpoints most came back to Death. Checked out their first album, this... this is exactly what I wanted when I first got into this sound. Ahead of their times for sure.


----------



## MF Toker

Probably why this is one of my favorite albums that can fall under such categories, they didn't take themselves too seriously. RIP David Brockie.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

MF Toker said:


> I've always liked rapid and heavy music but thought growing up the theatrics/demons/death/violent imagery and screaming in death/metal music was cheesy, overall still do. Anyway years back I went to the internet to find the origin of such music and dispite many varying viewpoints most came back to Death. Checked out their first album, this... this is exactly what I wanted when I first got into this sound. Ahead of their times for sure.


Tell me about it. So many bands were all either satanic or gore influenced when death metal was beginning but Death became different later or. At first they had their gore influence too but got rid of it after Scream Bloody Gore. I loved how sophisticated the music got, especially by Human, which is a way more technical, heavier, and progressive album than their previous works, incorporating complex rhythms, riffs and song structures. The lyrics were really introspective. I believe they were the creators of technical death metal. For me, they are the top death metal band of all time IMHO.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder

clange2485 said:


>


You're welcome! 🤘🤘


----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


> You're welcome! 🤘🤘


Thanks for sharing man, that Biden preacher vid was a great way to start a friday.


----------



## Grinder

Stumbled across this dude's channel the other day. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Patriot83

The Holy Grail of rock music. Nothing can touch this:


----------



## Grinder

Patriot83 said:


> The Holy Grail of rock music. Nothing can touch this:


One of my all-time favorite rock performances.


----------



## Patriot83




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Bet you guys never heard this:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Many of you seem to be into some loud driving music, here's a song that absolutely KILLS on my car stereo!


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485

What a kick in the nuts. Norms flavor of comedy might not have been for everybody but I certainly enjoyed it and other comedians stories about him as well.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


>


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

clange2485 said:


> What a kick in the nuts. Norms flavor of comedy might not have been for everybody but I certainly enjoyed it and other comedians stories about him as well.


I just now realized he's no longer with us. R.I.P. Norm...


----------



## mzmtg

On repeat, and repeat, and repeat...


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

clange2485 said:


>


Nice. I don't think I've ever heard that version before.

Here's the version in my collection:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Porsche

Grinder said:


>


wow, I'm impressed that someone other than myself digs this album, ry Cooder is a bad ass, ali not far behind him


----------



## Grinder

*Megadeth's Dave Mustaine mocks masks and slams tyranny during concert!*





*Megadeth - (BB&T Pavillion) Camden,Nj 9.15.21 (Complete Show)*


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## SQ_Bronco

Annette Olzon (former nightwish post-tarja singer) singing her own songs.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder




----------



## SQ_Bronco

Awesome, let’s turn our metal music thread into a ****ty scam political song thread!


----------



## Grinder

Is this political song okay, Mr. Policeman?


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

Grinder said:


> Is this political song okay, Mr. Policeman?


Welcome to a new kind of tension....

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Grinder said:


> Is this political song okay, Mr. Policeman?


Green day are fuvking awful, and are morons, and if you posted that you were listening to them I would question your taste, but they are sort of a kind of rock? So I guess?

the Brandon crap is not rock/metal/etc and the only reason to post it is to start stupid ****. I’m not trying to “police” anything, just hoping this thread does not turn into that.


----------



## Grinder

SQ_Bronco said:


> Green day are fuvking awful, and are morons, and if you posted that you were listening to them I would question your taste, but they are sort of a kind of rock? So I guess?
> 
> the Brandon crap is not rock/metal/etc and the only reason to post it is to start stupid ****. I’m not trying to “police” anything, just hoping this thread does not turn into that.


Green Day are not at all my cup of tea either. Just checking...

As for genre, in case you haven't noticed, OP has both posted and "liked" all kinds of non-metal/hardcore/punk/ska songs in this thread.

I'm not trying to start anything at all. I heard the song for the first time today and find it hilarious. Simple as that.


----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


> Green Day are not at all my cup of tea either. Just checking...
> 
> As for genre, in case you haven't noticed, OP has both posted and "liked" all kinds of non-metal/hardcore/punk/ska songs in this thread.
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything at all. I heard the song for the first time today and find it hilarious. Simple as that.


Your all good, post away! 😜

While the Rock/metal/stuff is more my taste. I’m open to whatever and a lot of these i guess you would call them off topic songs i find hilarious.


----------



## clange2485

Can someone explain all this lets go brandon stuff?


----------



## clange2485

It don’t care what side of the fence your on, this is funny. The falling down the stairs part gets me every time. Let’s try and not get all butt hurt.


----------



## Grinder

clange2485 said:


> Can someone explain all this lets go brandon stuff?











NBC Reporter Mistakes "F*ck Joe Biden" Chant For "Let's Go Brandon" At NASCAR Race


An NBC Sports reporter interviews Brandon Brown after earning his first career NASCAR Xfinity Series win on Saturday race at Talladega Superspeedway.




www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


>


This guy is great and she couldn’t be more horrible, lennon must have been a weird dude to live with that.


----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


> NBC Reporter Mistakes "F*ck Joe Biden" Chant For "Let's Go Brandon" At NASCAR Race
> 
> 
> An NBC Sports reporter interviews Brandon Brown after earning his first career NASCAR Xfinity Series win on Saturday race at Talladega Superspeedway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com


lol Now it makes sense,Thanks!


----------



## Jheitt142

Back on topic. Spotify recommended this for my N.P.F.O. PLAYLIST.


----------



## clange2485

SQ_Bronco said:


> Green day are fuvking awful, and are morons, and if you posted that you were listening to them I would question your taste, but they are sort of a kind of rock? So I guess?
> 
> the Brandon crap is not rock/metal/etc and the only reason to post it is to start stupid ****. I’m not trying to “police” anything, just hoping this thread does not turn into that.


I must say I really like green day pre 1997, so i guess that says something about me! 🤷‍♂️ I could totally listen to nimrod & dookie all way through. Now time to try and redeem myself like grinder try’d to pull with Walk!!


----------



## clange2485

Jheitt142 said:


> Back on topic. Spotify recommended this for my N.P.F.O. PLAYLIST.


What’s NPFO?

Here’s Blanco Terror. I don’t listen to them but they pop up occasionally, thanks to pandora.


----------



## Jheitt142

clange2485 said:


> What’s NPFO?


Its my Nazi Punks [email protected]*k Off playlist. Lots of stuff like this.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Post your fav Halloween songs....!


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Jheitt142

halloween-ish


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

Not exactly what I'd call a song, but perfect for your haunted house and creepy AF...


----------



## SQ_Bronco




----------



## SQ_Bronco




----------



## Grinder

And now for something completely different... Not at all my cup of tea (nor likely yours), but very well worth a listen.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## chrisp2493

The new Ice Nine Kills album is absolutely beastly on a good system. Also the newer Shadow Of Intent singles are really well produced, I am dying for the new album to drop in January


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinder

Oh, that reminds me...


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Oldie but goodie, epic Wagnerian remake of “Halloween” by dark moor:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

Relentless mesmerizing groove...


----------



## 03blueSI




----------



## mumbles

Grinder said:


> Oh, that reminds me...


Damn, love me some Satriani, so smooth!


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## meleknistra

and some classical music in my phone. I am trying to reach uber here. Normally they are answering straight but today i have some connection issues at home (we live deep in the woods) so not much luck with that


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This song reminds me of some of our recent threads...


----------



## Grinder

Hell, yeah!


----------



## clange2485

Grinder said:


> Hell, yeah!


Thats hilarious, i just watched a joe rogan video about how ridiculous kid rock‘s house is and then you pop up with this. Good stuff!


----------



## mzmtg

epic


----------



## Grinder




----------



## clange2485




----------



## Grinder

clange2485 said:


> View attachment 320186


Absolutely brilliant...


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## trunks9_us

I listen to everything especially vinyl high res audio rips. So much cleaner and non saturated over eq boosted music today.


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## DaveG

Grinder said:


>


Tab Benoit is local to me and have seen him play numerous times. He has someone off to the side handing him freshly strung guitars throughout his performance. He breaks a lot of strings he strums so hard! He put's on a great show.


----------



## Sirikenewtron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloVic

Never heard of HEALTH til I came across this, soon as I heard the intro I knew I'd love it or hate it... now it's one of my favorite songs to blast in my car.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## mzmtg

🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘


----------



## clange2485




----------



## mzmtg

Can't stop listening to this one


----------



## mzmtg

If you like your metal hardcore with ALL the bass:


----------



## clange2485

Didn’t even know there was a video for this song and i kinda wish i could un see it now!


----------



## Grinder

Great song, and so appropriate today...


----------



## mzmtg

Mmmmm, heavy


----------



## mzmtg

To quote on YouTube reviewer, "This song is offensively good."






Oh Em Gee


----------



## DaveG

A little something different for you fellas! (P.S. don’t have your kids around for this one!)








Georgia Dome Remix (Feat. Jackl-O And Fatman Scoop) by Ying Yang Twins, Jackl-O & Fatman Scoop


Listen to Georgia Dome Remix (Feat. Jackl-O And Fatman Scoop) by Ying Yang Twins, Jackl-O & Fatman Scoop on Apple Music. 2004. Duration: 4:52




music.apple.com


----------



## Dwarteacher

Happy Sunday, this is my current vibes.


----------



## clange2485

Something new with some serious 90’s rock vibes. Sounded ok through my phone


----------



## mzmtg

clange2485 said:


> Something new with some serious 90’s rock vibes....


I had the same thought about this one:


----------



## 03blueSI

Listening to a lot of technical death metal lately. This clip on YouTube was pretty good.


----------



## mzmtg

Absolutely obsessed with Paleface these days.

This one is 6 and a half minutes of unending brutality


----------



## Patriot83




----------



## Grinder

LOL






Don't come for me, AF Bros.


----------



## Don THOTS




----------



## Patriot83




----------



## MythosDreamLab

This might be a bit too mellow, for the metal guys, but they do have long hair...


----------



## Patriot83

A underrated song from Metallica


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Patriot83




----------



## mzmtg

Today, this:


----------



## RyuTsuiSen

MythosDreamLab said:


> This might be a bit too mellow, for the metal guys, but they do have long hair...


Changes of pace are good, that's what recommendations are for 






This is one of my favorite bands. Very fun to listen to.


Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## SloVic

This resonates with my 21yo self. Metal head car pull buddies got me into FFDP. Never liked heavier music except for RATM, Nirvana, and Lincoln Park lol...until then.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

The 70's featured two great dual lead guitar bands...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

spawned from Sisters of Mercy...


----------



## Patriot83

Damn, Kirk paid 2 million for that Les Paul. One of Metallica's best songs


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## 03blueSI

Grindcore


----------



## mzmtg

Beatdown


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Lou Frasier2

one of the best concerts I have been too,,saw them open for the deftness in scaramento and tool in Sacramento,wild show, just how they should be


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## clange2485

I prefer the coma imprint but it doesn’t seem to be available on YouTube.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## truckguy

Not a huge fan of this type of music but watching Alex is something else. Music hits everyone differently. This dude seems “slightly” passionate about his craft.


----------



## 03blueSI

Lately been listening to king woman. Local band.


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## mzmtg

Fox Lake AND Paleface?!?!? 🤘 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## SkizeR

Not only is this a good song if you like this type of music, but the "matrix pod" thing in the video was actually built by us


----------



## Jheitt142

While staining the catio, because I'm hard like that.


----------



## truckguy

This probably doesn’t fit in here but it’s a great song if you’re in the right mood for it. Low budget video but love the song.


----------



## clange2485

truckguy said:


> This probably doesn’t fit in here but it’s a great song if you’re in the right mood for it. Low budget video but love the song.


Everything fits here that’s why i put and More in the title


----------



## SNCTMPL

Chevelle - Peach


----------



## clange2485




----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is an awesome song, one of my all time fav's, the emotion it projects is unmeasurable..






_Look up this movie, if you have never seen it..._


----------



## Mike-G

MythosDreamLab said:


> This is an awesome song, one of my all time fav's, the emotion it projects is unmeasurable..
> 
> _Look up this movie, if you have never seen it..._


This just sent me down a rabbit hole, recalling my younger years listening to all that type of music/genre. Thanks. Will definitely have to check out Control.


----------



## Catbox

Snot - Stoopid


----------



## Catbox

*Booze & Glory - "London Skinhead Crew"*


----------



## Catbox

*JINJER - Pisces (Live Session)*


----------



## Catbox

*UNLEASH THE ARCHERS - Awakening (Full Band Playthrough Video)*


----------



## Catbox

*IGNEA — Alga (Official Video) / symphonic metal*


----------



## clange2485




----------



## MythosDreamLab

"*Love Will Tear Us Apart*" was released by JOY DIVISION in June 1980

42 Year later, it's still a hit (recorded last month, released last week):


----------



## clange2485




----------



## mzmtg

This whole album is amazing. Every track is a solid banger.
















...and so on


----------



## clange2485

@1 min 🤣


----------



## MythosDreamLab

One of the greatest unknown songs ever...


----------



## LowBassSubs

*Friday rock out*
psychedelic porn crumpets- cornfake

*








*


----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------



## Forddenial

Instead of just stealing songs for my metal playlist, i'll contribute


----------



## clange2485




----------



## NealfromNZ




----------



## PPI RNR




----------



## MythosDreamLab

A bet no ones ever heard this one, named after the Sound Deadener brand...


----------



## Forddenial

My dad is listening to this right now


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Hey you, need more Vitamin C?


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Sadly, he didn't live to enjoy their fame......

_(You can still watch it, click the WATCH ON YOUTUBE link...)_


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Listening to Mushroomhead this morning, I like this song.


----------

